# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  غرر الدرر الوسيطية في شرح المنظومة العمريطية

## أسامة محمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
أبحث عن المخطوط المذكور أعلاه غرر الدرر الوسيطية في شرح المنظومة العمريطية، لابن عنقاء الحسيني. ليس بالضرورة أن توجد على رابط، من يستطيع أن يدلني على مكانها وكيفية الحصول عليها، له مني جزيل الشكر.
وجزيتم عني كل خير.

----------


## أبو المنذر المنياوي

تفضل هنا : 
الرقم التسلسلي ... 78946
الفن ... نحو
عنوان المخطوط ... غرر الدرر الوسيطه شرح المنظومه العمريطيه
اسم المؤلف ... محمد بن عنقا, الشريف
اسم الشهرة ... الشريف
تاريخ الوفاة ... 1027هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 11هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه
اسم الدولة ... اليمن
اسم المدينة ... صنعاء
رقم الحفظ ... نحو 48, 49

----------

